# co2 system constantly leaking from bubble counters!



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I tend to think not using them is a good option.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Try using something called Teflon tape.  Wrap it around the threading areas of the bubble counters and screw the caps in nice and tight. Use a little amount, just two-three layers of tape is good, in my opinion. This worked for me in the past when I was working with co2.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

NeonFlux said:


> Try using something called Teflon tape.  Wrap it around the threading areas of the bubble counters and screw the caps in nice and tight. Use a little amount, just two-three layers of tape is good, in my opinion. This worked for me in the past when I was working with co2.


Thats what I've been trying (and called plumbers tape) with no success. Ideally that would solve the problem but I think the dis-similar material (acrylic vs. brass(?)) is just not allowing for a leak free fit especially when running at higher pressures.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

If you use a sealed counter you can refill it using a syringe. I've got several left over from test kits that I use.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

jimbo662 said:


> If you use a sealed counter you can refill it using a syringe. I've got several left over from test kits that I use.


+1 I would get a legit sealed counter with a check valve built in. I have tiny plastic 3mL pipettes that I used to fill it.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Any examples of a true sealed bubble counter? I dont think I've ever seen them.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I had that problem and nothing, including plumber's tape, solved it. Then I went to Home Depot and spent about four bucks on a pack of thick rubber O-rings, replaced the one in my counter, and voila, no leaks. Take the old ring with you or even better, the top of the bubble counter, to make sure you get one that fits properly. The ones I got are much thicker than the original ones, and I've had zero problems since installing last year.

Also, there are about 8 rings in the pack, so with two CO2 systems I'm good for a long time!


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

koiboi said:


> I had that problem and nothing, including plumber's tape, solved it. Then I went to Home Depot and spent about four bucks on a pack of thick rubber O-rings, replaced the one in my counter, and voila, no leaks. Take the old ring with you or even better, the top of the bubble counter, to make sure you get one that fits properly. The ones I got are much thicker than the original ones, and I've had zero problems since installing last year.
> 
> Also, there are about 8 rings in the pack, so with two CO2 systems I'm good for a long time!



Hmmm Interesting. I do have a bunch of o-rings at home but honestly never thought about trying to swap out the ones that came with the bubble counters for a better/different one. Might have to give that a try before either using silicone on it or ditching the bubble counters all together.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Following this thread!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wanna know how avoid this type of problem completely? 

In - line, glass bubble counter. Zero leaks. Don't like pulling it apart to refill it? CalAqua makes one with a stopper in it.

You can also get a bubble counter like gla uses. You can buy the same one from co2art. It has a glass tube that doesn't Crack like the plastic kind.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think those bubble counters you're using for your Fabco manifold are NPT threads.
If there an o-ring compression involve then it's not NPT, I had leaks too from the silver asian brands.

There like 1 degree different, and sometimes teflon on the NPT thread will enough to seal it. Problem is, the counter might not go on straight and can lean to the side. 

You can *sometimes* get away with it with brass and the right amount of teflon, plus a low working pressure. Or, if they're brand spanking new, if you just use teflon tape on the 1/8 NPT threads and NEVER remove it, then that works too.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Check for cracks in the plastic making up the bubble counter. I had a similar issue and upon closer inspection the clear glass plastic that made up the bottom part of the counter had a hairline crack in it that was leaking CO2. Had to replace it.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Bubble counter.*



BruceF said:


> I tend to think not using them is a good option.


I agree. Mine has been dry for a year now. Don't see much need in counting bubbles. Mine goes so fast when I did have fluid , there was no way to count them. Get a pH controller , and get rid of the bubble counters.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I don't think those bubble counters you're using for your Fabco manifold are NPT threads.
> If there an o-ring compression involve then it's not NPT, I had leaks too from the silver asian brands.
> 
> There like 1 degree different, and sometimes teflon on the NPT thread will enough to seal it. Problem is, the counter might not go on straight and can lean to the side.
> ...


I'm not talking about the connection between the bubble counter and manifold but the connections where the "caps" of the bubble counter connect to the top and bottom of the acrylic tube. 



oldpunk78 said:


> Wanna know how avoid this type of problem completely?
> 
> In - line, glass bubble counter. Zero leaks. Don't like pulling it apart to refill it? CalAqua makes one with a stopper in it.
> 
> You can also get a bubble counter like gla uses. You can buy the same one from co2art. It has a glass tube that doesn't Crack like the plastic kind.


Thats an interesting idea that I might have to check a little more. Ideally I'm hoping not to spend more money on more equipment though!



Zapins said:


> Check for cracks in the plastic making up the bubble counter. I had a similar issue and upon closer inspection the clear glass plastic that made up the bottom part of the counter had a hairline crack in it that was leaking CO2. Had to replace it.


Thats sort of the problem....I find a leak so I crank down the cap as tight as possible causing the acrylic to crack!



rick dale said:


> I agree. Mine has been dry for a year now. Don't see much need in counting bubbles. Mine goes so fast when I did have fluid , there was no way to count them. Get a pH controller , and get rid of the bubble counters.


Getting rid of the bubble counters is starting to seem like a good idea. However a PH controller would be worthless to me as I'm using a 20 lb co2 tank with one solenoid to run 3 different tanks. Unless I'm mistaken and there is potentially another way to set it up with various solenoids or something? Ideally I'd use a ph controller if I was only working with one co2 tank per aquarium; and I'm not looking to purchase 2 more regulators/solenoids/co2 tank etc.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm using this one that came with a check valve


Amazon.com : S.T. International Aquarium CO2 Bubble Counter with Check Valve : Pet Supplies


----------

